# takový malý prasátka



## parolearruffate

Ahoj
Věta: Před ženskejma věcma sou i z těch největších akorát takový malý prasátka

prasátka: má v češtině taky význam: člověk, který se všeho bojí, jako italsky má třeba kralík?

Diky, čau


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

I'm quite sure this is not the case. Prase can be applied to a person (almost exclusively male) who has no manners or poor personal hygiene or does things which are somehow disgusting. The diminutive prasátko isn't used in this way, though, unless I suppose the speaker was being ironic or affectionate. Context would be helpful.


----------



## Jana337

Možná to znamená neohrabaný. Ale určitě bychom to normálně neřekli.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Slovo neohrabaný nerozumím. I ve slovníku není. Prosimtě co to znamená?
Context: there's a woman who's just given birth to a baby. But she is dead. An agent who sees her dead, and sees the newborn baby, feels sick. An old woman who's there with the policeman says: "Před ženskejma věcma sou i z těch největších akorát takový malý prasátka"
Diky a dobrou noc


----------

